# probleme de clavier sur parallels desktop



## maruso (11 Août 2008)

voila ça fait quelques jours que j'ai un mac book pro et j ai un problème de clavier dans l'univers PC du Mac.
en fait quand je suis sur parallels desktop l'ordi fait comme si j utilisais un clavier PC donc pour taper : _ par exemple je suis obligée de taper sur la touche du 8 comme sur un clavier PC alors que sur mon clavier le tiré bas est la majuscule du trait d'union puisque c'est un clavier Mac. même problème pour le @ qui sur un Mac est avec le dièse alors que quand je suis sur parallels desktop il n'écrit le @ que si je tape alt à ( qui est la manip pour taper @ sur PC ).
quelqu un a déjà rencontré ce problème et l'a résolu.
moi j'ai cherché dans les préferences de parallels desktop et dans clavier et je n'ai pas trouvé.

merci


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Août 2008)

Tu as installé les parallels tools ? :mouais:

Pour info tu t'es gouré de section  c'est du windob..... donc ça va chez windob....


----------



## Flibust007 (11 Août 2008)

Va dans panneau de configuration
Affichage classique
un truc comme options régionales et linguistiques
Onglet langues
Détails
et tu choisis le clavier français ( belgique ) au lieu du clavier français.

Appliquer par défaut.
Cela devrait aller

Tu donnes des nouvelles ?

@ +


----------



## maruso (12 Août 2008)

merci pour le truc ça marche parfaitement pour tous les symboles.
le seul truc qui ne marche pas encore c'est le @ qui reste un 2 au carré.
mais pour les reste c est déjà cool.
je vais chercher le raccourci clavier pour le @
et je te tiens au courant.

merci


----------



## maruso (12 Août 2008)

j'ai cherché sur internet le raccourci clavier du @ pour un clavier configuré en francais (belgique) et on me dit que le raccourci du @ est é+Alt mais ca ne marche pas non plus.
j'ai pu configuré un raccourci sur Word mais sur internet explorer ca raccourci ne marche pas.
donc le mystère persiste.

si quelqu'un trouve...


----------



## Angel Music/Emma Music (26 Juillet 2010)

Merci pour la solution au problème de clavier.


----------



## Philippe777 (18 Décembre 2022)

J'ai exactement le même problème. Mais ce qui est étrange c'est que sur mon 1er Mac Book pro sur lequel j'avais installé Parallel Desktop, je n'avais pas ce problème dans Word. Là j'ai un nouveau Mac, j'ai installé à nouveau Parallel Desktop et Word et maintenant j'ai le problème. 2 à la place de @, = à la place de -, etc....


----------



## Philippe777 (18 Décembre 2022)

J'ai trouvé la réponse au problème. Tout est super bien expliqué ici et ça fonctionne !








						Configurer un clavier Apple pour Windows 11 - MacBookCity
					

Voici comment configurer un clavier Apple pour Windows 11 si vous venez d'installer le système d'exploitation de Microsoft en dual boot avec ou sans BootCamp.




					www.macbookcity.fr


----------

